# Your top 5 worst case scenarios for cheating



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

I know cheating sucks all together, but every now and then someone tells their story and others say that THAT scenario isn't all that bad. So with that in mind I ask you guys and girls, what's your top five scenarios that would make infidelity even worse? 

Mine are:

1.Sex with a stripper (average night at a club or at a bachelor party) and that includes him performing things on her and the other way around.

2.Sex with a prostitute, similar to #1.

3.Sex with any of my sisters or close friends (mine or his).

4.Sex with any kind of house worker.

5.Sex with someone else at our own place.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I know you mean well but to me it feels like picking on the scars.


----------



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

morituri said:


> I know you mean well but to me it feels like picking on the scars.


Wow, I had not thought of that. You're right. It's just that I was thinking about it all day. Well if nobody answers I'll just delete it.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheating of any sort is awful. My ex h would sleep with anyone who was willing. It didn't matter who it was. I know of 5 women he slept with during our marriage, I'm sure there were many more.

I'd call his phone at 2am and there would be women answering and I heard him in the background. He'd come home at 6am and sleep the day away while I went to work paying all our bills. This happened every weekend.

I didn't stay long. I sure wasn't giving him any due to his cheating. Of course he would lie and tell me that I was setting him to cheat.

I know I'm not a guy, but my ex is a serial cheater. Even to this day on his current wife. He told my daughter of 3 women when she was 15. He told her these women threw themselves at him and it wasn't his fault. I was furious he'd even discuss this with a child! 

People like this make me believe the statement "Once a cheater, always a cheater."


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

They are all equal in my eyes. It is betrayal. But what about this one... and it happens! The husband/wife is having an affair with your Father/Mother, now that is the shocker! The worse though... Your husband/wife caught having sex with your son/daughter which is their stepchild. This happens, too!!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Ben thats just freaken sick...LOL LOL LOL


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

There was a poster here awhile back who cheated on his wife with her father.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

A family friend lost her virginity to one guy, she's 22 from a religious family, he was broke and jobless, they got engaged, he cheated on her without her knowledge, she got tested for STD, positive for HIV and she got knocked up by him on her first time, baby is also HIV+. She tried to reconcile with him but he continued on cheating.

Positive thing is her family has accepted it and are completely there for her and the baby.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

If you dig deep enough, you'll find stories with all the makings of a Greek tragedy.


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

tacoma said:


> There was a poster here awhile back who cheated on his wife with her father.


Let me get this straight... so to speak!

Are you stating that a wife's husband cheated on her... with the wife's father. The husband had an affair with his father-in-law? 

If this is true... now that is.....

Second round... Should I ask what happened with the marriage?


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

Lon said:


> A family friend lost her virginity to one guy, she's 22 from a religious family, he was broke and jobless, they got engaged, he cheated on her without her knowledge, she got tested for STD, positive for HIV and she got knocked up by him on her first time, baby is also HIV+. She tried to reconcile with him but he continued on cheating.
> 
> Positive thing is her family has accepted it and are completely there for her and the baby.


This bleeds over into other areas besides betrayal. It is a 'worse case scenario' to say the least. Tragedy!


----------



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

My husband had a ONS with a stripper/prostitute and I found that a lot of people assume that is not as bad as having an affair and that all men would do that..no big deal, which in turn made me feel like I was making a big deal..

In the end, what matters is what I think of the situation..and it is not acceptable.


----------



## Martin12 (Apr 27, 2012)

The worst one I ever heard of was where the cheating husband hooked up in a chatroom with a single woman.

He told her a story about how he was a widower, his wife and kids were killed by a drunk driver in another state, and had been grieving and was only slowly getting back into dating.

He told this sob story and eventually got the single woman into bed. She got suspicious when she asked to see his place, and he kept putting her off. Eventually she hired a PI and found out the truth - still married, with the kid's toys on his lawn.

That was truly despicable in so many ways.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Ben Connedfussed said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> Are you stating that a wife's husband cheated on her... with the wife's father. The husband had an affair with his father-in-law?
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what was stated. The poster claimed to be torn because he was in love with the W's dad. Think the W showed up to tell her story too. 

It was someone trolling, there were certain emotional inconsistancies in the story. I can believe extremely far fetched tales but if they defy certain 'laws' of logic regarding human emotional states, or show inconsistancies then the bullsh*t meter starts humming. Trolls and story tellers are pretty easy to pick up on, especially when your bullsh*t radar is so finely tuned from being gaslighted for years. lol.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Ben Connedfussed said:


> Let me get this straight... so to speak!
> 
> Are you stating that a wife's husband cheated on her... with the wife's father. The husband had an affair with his father-in-law?
> 
> ...


Yes, that was the post exactly.

I`m unsure what happened as they didn`t stick around long.

Could have been a troll but trolls usually hang around to keep stirring the **** as long as they can.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Yes, that is what was stated. The poster claimed to be torn because he was in love with the W's dad. Think the W showed up to tell her story too.
> 
> It was someone trolling, there were certain emotional inconsistancies in the story. I can believe extremely far fetched tales but if they defy certain 'laws' of logic regarding human emotional states, or show inconsistancies then the bullsh*t meter starts humming. Trolls and story tellers are pretty easy to pick up on, especially when your bullsh*t radar is so finely tuned from being gaslighted for years. lol.


Ahh, I didn`t see his wife posting.

I got the troll vibe right away from that thread but thought it died after two or three posts from the OP and thought that was untroll like behavior.

Sounds like I just lost track of that thread.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Yes, that is what was stated. The poster claimed to be torn because he was in love with the W's dad. Think the W showed up to tell her story too.
> 
> It was someone trolling, there were certain emotional inconsistancies in the story. I can believe extremely far fetched tales but if they defy certain 'laws' of logic regarding human emotional states, or show inconsistancies then the bullsh*t meter starts humming. Trolls and story tellers are pretty easy to pick up on, especially when your bullsh*t radar is so finely tuned from being gaslighted for years. lol.


I remember that thread. What were the emotional consistencies that you saw in it?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

top 5 worst scenarios for PA
1)out house/porta poty
2)dumpster
3)next to a dumpster
4)in an alley with dumpsters
5) betrayeds marital bed

EDIT;
#5 being the worst and #1 being the least worse


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Are there so many variations of deep sea and devil?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

tacoma said:


> Ahh, I didn`t see his wife posting.
> 
> I got the troll vibe right away from that thread but thought it died after two or three posts from the OP and thought that was untroll like behavior.
> 
> Sounds like I just lost track of that thread.


Yeah wasn't even in the same thread, the W posted something completely independant of the H week or so later. Story was exactly the same, can't recall the name of the person or title of the thread. I didn't keep up with it for long, it was pretty clear what it was.



NextTimeAround said:


> I remember that thread. What were the emotional consistencies that you saw in it?


Not consistancies, inconsistancies. Again, I can't recall exactly what was said or the particular comment or "feel" which made it evident that the author wasn't telling the truth. But, there was something about the tone, cadence and behaviors of the person telling the story which made it fairly clear they were not being honest.



lol.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I've mention it before, but my ex cheated with so many different guys that she can't even tell "our" children who their fathers are. As far as they know, she is their only close relative.
It would be pretty hard to top her feat.
Now, if somebody want's to compile a list of the stupidest BS is, it would be hard to come up with a senario that would top mine.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

the guy said:


> top 5 worst scenarios for PA
> 1)out house/porta poty
> 2)dumpster
> 3)next to a dumpster
> ...


What about a marital bed in a dumpster in an alley next to a porta poty?


----------



## jinba (Apr 26, 2012)

Tall Average Guy said:


> What about a marital bed in a dumpster in an alley next to a porta poty?


:lol:


----------



## jinba (Apr 26, 2012)

They're all tragic - I couldn't pick a top 5. Each and every one of us who's been betrayed is wounded by whatever our individual scenerios are - and most of us are scarred for life.

Whether it's a prostitute, stripper or a best friend, the BS is left feeling inadequate and broken. Our self esteem is shattered, the trust we had in our spouse is shattered and our emotions are put on a never ending roller coaster ride.

If I have a cold and my neighbor has pnemonia - well, yes, the neighbor is worse off. But cheating is a disease that shows no mercy regardless of the circumstances - we all hurt and we all suffer as a result.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Ahh, I didn`t see his wife posting.
> 
> I got the troll vibe right away from that thread but thought it died after two or three posts from the OP and thought that was untroll like behavior.
> 
> Sounds like I just lost track of that thread.


I remember when the 'wife' posted... It was just after Valentine's day when her husband and father decided to come out to her together.

Gosh I really hope they were trolls... I couldn't imagine what that would be like... Being betrayed by one person is hard enough... But being betrayed by two people you care for must be torture.

Oh yeah, and her hubby and father were convinced they were going to get custody of her children... LoL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> I remember when the 'wife' posted... It was just after Valentine's day when her husband and father decided to come out to her together.
> 
> Gosh I really hope they were trolls... I couldn't imagine what that would be like... Being betrayed by one person is hard enough... But being betrayed by two people you care for must be torture.
> 
> ...


I am hoping this is a trolling story. It would seem very hard for the betrayed lady to regain any trust... in anyone. My word!


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Martin12 said:


> The worst one I ever heard of was where the cheating husband hooked up in a chatroom with a single woman.
> 
> He told her a story about how he was a widower, his wife and kids were killed by a drunk driver in another state, and had been grieving and was only slowly getting back into dating.
> 
> ...


I can maybe top this one... A woman told her husband she had cancer and travelled to another city, stayed in a hotel twice a month for her 'treatments'. Said it was more of a load off her mind for her hubby to stay with the kids than to go support her. She got found out when hubby left kids with grandparents to support his wife. There was no cancer center and the 'man' they met up with in coffee shop to discuss treatment plan was lover not doctor.
There wasn't ever any cancer. They are divorced now and he has kids. Her little kids, while didn't totally understand, had been told too that their mom had cancer. I found this one particularly sick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

